# Modern AC/Delco parts in '68 GTO



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking for part numbers and recommendations for today's AC/Delco parts for the '68 GTO. Want to replace all the shock absorbers, belts, air and oil filters, and battery with GM pieces. Not looking to put 40+ year old stuff in there, but new stuff that will fit properly. Thanks.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

ACDelco Parts


----------

